# Carbon Computing in Toronto Blows!!



## phillymuscles (Aug 10, 2010)

I went there last Thursday to purchase a new Ipad as well as all the fun periphials. My Ipad has NOT arrived, but they have told me 3 times already that it has!! What a pain in the ass having to drag myself there, excited that I am getting a new toy, just to find out that they were mistaken and cant figure out there computer system. I even asked them to double check before I came down there a 3rd time, but still they told me it was there, and when I got there it wasnt. I am not impressed by the friendliness of their staff either. Just because if I dont buy it someone else will, does not give you the right to talk down to your customers, or look at them with contempt. I really wish I didnt pay for my Ipad in advance, because after this experience I would not give them another single dollar of my money. There are plently of other places in Toronto to buy Mac equiptment where the staff is knowledgeable and friendly. Please, if you have had a similar experiece, please let me know. Also, if you know of anyone up the food chain to complain to, I would love to know. Since there is no customer feedback on their site, nor a contact section, I am sure they are aware that their system and service sucks! I WILL NEVER PURCHASE ANYTHING FROM THEM AGAIN. WAS A BIG MISTAKE ON MY PART. DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Check out this thread - http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/83678-mba-hinge-issue-fyi-1000-error-carbon.html - my Carbon trial. They never did make good on any of their statements about seeing the matter right. I just got tired of trying to chase them up and now I just tell my clients to stay away..


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I just read the old thread.............

What happened to the Mayor's promise in that Jan 2010 thread?


> I will forward thread to appropriate people to have a look. Thank you for bringing this issue up.


I expected to find some feedback, but I got to page 5 in that thread with absolutely zip comment by the Mayor or someone representing Carbon.
Doesn't say much for the company.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

phillymuscles said:


> I went there last Thursday to purchase a new Ipad as well as all the fun periphials. My Ipad has NOT arrived, but they have told me 3 times already that it has!! What a pain in the ass having to drag myself there, excited that I am getting a new toy, just to find out that they were mistaken and cant figure out there computer system. I even asked them to double check before I came down there a 3rd time, but still they told me it was there, and when I got there it wasnt. I am not impressed by the friendliness of their staff either. Just because if I dont buy it someone else will, does not give you the right to talk down to your customers, or look at them with contempt. I really wish I didnt pay for my Ipad in advance, because after this experience I would not give them another single dollar of my money. There are plently of other places in Toronto to buy Mac equiptment where the staff is knowledgeable and friendly. Please, if you have had a similar experiece, please let me know. Also, if you know of anyone up the food chain to complain to, I would love to know. Since there is no customer feedback on their site, nor a contact section, I am sure they are aware that their system and service sucks! I WILL NEVER PURCHASE ANYTHING FROM THEM AGAIN. WAS A BIG MISTAKE ON MY PART. DONT MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE.


Well the Mayor here, ehMax, is associated with Carbon Computing. Hopefully he will see this and send you a PM about how to make things right. He doesn't own CC but he may be able to get your info and let the TO store know you are not a happy camper. Good luck.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

screature said:


> Well the Mayor here, ehMax, is associated with Carbon Computing. Hopefully he will see this and send you a PM about how *to make things right*. He doesn't own CC but he may be able to get your info and let the TO store know you are not a happy camper. Good luck.


Don't hold your breath on the making it right bit! 

I say, cancel your order and go somewhere else that actually values your business.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

I've personally never had a problem with Carbon, and I love their external drives but for the sake of an extra 10 mins. west on Queen St. why wouldn't you just go to the Apple store where they have lots of stock and you can walk out with your new iPad in about 10 minutes?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Probably because the ipad at CC is already paid for.


----------



## Treef (Mar 19, 2008)

krs said:


> Probably because the ipad at CC is already paid for.


My same question still applies for his decision to pre-pay at carbon when the Eaton Centre is so close, I think.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I have forwarded this thread to the powers that be at Carbon HQ in Toronto. Thanks for the feedback.  phillymuscles, if you could PM me your real contact info, that would help greatly in looking into your issue. 

A couple notes I will take the liberty to add:

- Regarding the previous issue linked to in the thread, I did indeed forward that to the powers that be.  Trevor, the Branch Manager in Ottawa, did *reply directly* to rgray. 

- Regarding contacting Carbon Computing for feedback, you can send a message to each location's sales team through the *contact page* on the site. Any issues communicated will be forwarded / escalated to the appropriate person. You can also give the store a call and ask to speak to a manager. Like I suggested in the previous thread, its good form to try to resolve an issue directly with the store before posting online. 

- Carbon Computing has made a *MAJOR* upgrade and investment to their internal systems this past week in order to serve customers better. While there was testing to the system prior to the upgrade, there have been some adjustments and challenges to work out in the initial phase. In Kitchener, there were several issues that effected customer's experience that I had to resolve as best I could. Yesterday, I stayed after hours to complete a customer's system and personally drove the computer to the client's house and dropped the service charge on their system.

- Just want to also mention again, let this and the other thread be another example that I NEVER edit these threads or give any one company special treatment.  People are free to post their shopping experiences on ehMac, both good and bad... which many ehMac members have done this past week dealing with iPhone shopping at Rogers, Bell, Apple etc... :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Treef said:


> My same question still applies for his decision to pre-pay at carbon when the Eaton Centre is so close, I think.


Apple Store's inventory on iPads has been sparse. Currently a 7-10 business day wait for all orders on Apple.ca.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Apple Store's inventory on iPads has been sparse. Currently a 7-10 business day wait for all orders on Apple.ca.


Maybe online, but they've had them available in store (lots walking out the door) the three times I've been in there (EC) in the last 2 weeks...


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

phillymuscles said:


> I am not impressed by the friendliness of their staff either.


While I haven't experienced anything quite like you, I agree with the rather unfriendly nature of the staff. 

Never, a hello or smile when you enter the store. Only once was I asked if I needed help. Instead, I'm given the suspicious stink eye, as if I'm going to steal something. 
It's difficult enough being an independent Apple retailer in a city that has 2 Apple stores. Customer service goes a long way in building a loyal customer base.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

I purchased my iPad the Apple store in the Rideau Centre and let me tell you, it was one of the best shopping experiences of my life! 

I called earlier to confirm they were in stock and sure enough, when I arrived, they were in stock!

The staff was super friendly and personable. We talked, joked around as I was waiting for them to retrieve the until from the back. Off hand, I mentioned a concern with my iPod Touch and they immediately slotted me into the Genius Bar even though I had no appointment. :clap:

It just shows that the Apple stores are serious about their clients and they want to earn our business.

For my Apple needs, I wouldn't shop anywhere else...especially for an "off the shelf" purchase. If you wanted some custom-configured Mac Pro, I can see going to a reseller but for an iPad...why not just buy directly from Apple?

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Really hoping phillymuscles, you'll PM me your name or contact info. You can also send an email to [email protected]. I'm not questioning the legitimacy of your complaint, but with it being your first post on ehMac and without providing any sort of contact info or further information, it would be a great to have for the folks at Carbon to look into the matter.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Paradime said:


> If you wanted some custom-configured Mac Pro, I can see going to a reseller...


Why? They can custom configure a unit for you right in the Apple Store.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

G-Mo said:


> Why? They can custom configure a unit for you right in the Apple Store.


Sometimes Carbon (Especially Toronto) stocks several popular customer configured systems. 

Also, you can get the system configured with extra RAM at the same time for sometimes half the price as Apple with RAM that has lifetime warranty. 

And many, many software titles at much cheaper prices. For example, Apple sells Office Home version for $199, where its $159 at Carbon. It can be $100 or more cheaper for Adobe titles and other 3rd party products. 

Also, Carbon accepts trade-ins as well, so customers can upgrade... All of this on one stop. 

I'm not slagging the Apple Store. I was at Sherway Gardens this past Wednesday looking for iPhone 4, trying to get my iPhone 3GS replaced as it has cracks on it, and also my MacBook Pro 15" battery just completely died, just 6 months past the 1 year warranty with only 150 charge cycles. Unfortunately, I struck out on all 3. Went to YorkDale, and at least I got my iPhone 3GS replaced. 

I agree, the Apple Store is definitely a good benchmark for a retail store to be. Carbon's staff in fact go to the same training sessions held by Apple's Staff, have many of the same Apple store type retail fixtures and much of our knowledge training (Besides all being Mac nuts) is off the same Apple sales training system.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

Well, let me weigh in on this issue re: dealing with Carbon. I have found the store in Kitchener to be staffed with friendly approachable folks at all times. John is very helpful, and has always been so, even back in the First Avenue days. It is his nature. And it is reflected in the friendly atmosphere in the store. You want indifferent customer service, try going to Sherwood Music in Kitchener (guitar store). I was there for 30 minutes the other day and no one even said hello.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I have also found service at the Waterloo branch excellent.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

So after one initial post where's the OP?

Hopefully the situation is getting resolved behind the scenes and he contacted ehMax with his info.

In any case, Ron who is a member of ehMac should follow up with us here or at least head slap some of his front counter kiddies there on Queen st.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

ehMax said:


> - Regarding the previous issue linked to in the thread, I did indeed forward that to the powers that be.  Trevor, the Branch Manager in Ottawa, did *reply directly* to rgray.


I saw that, I just expected something more substantial than "this mixup was the result of a miscommunication".
For one, it was miscommunication to the tune of $1000.-, for another, as stated later in that thread, the hinge problem was a known issue which Apple (and their authorized service providers I assume) agreed to correct at no charge even without Applecare

But then again - it wasn't my problem - just doesn't give me a 'warm and fuzzy' about CC.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

kps said:


> So after one initial post where's the OP?


Well, it's been less than 24 hours since the original post...................



> Hopefully the situation is getting resolved behind the scenes and he contacted ehMax with his info.


I hope so as well, but since this has been raised in a public forum I also hope that someone will post a reasonable explanation here on ehMac of what went wrong - another "miscommunication" explanation doesn't cut it in my opinion.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

> For one, it was miscommunication to the tune of $1000.-, for another, as stated later in that thread, the hinge problem was a known issue which Apple (and their authorized service providers I assume) agreed to correct at no charge even without Applecare


if a part time tech isnt included on the AASP service news emails, and no one tells him about the REP (hypothetical situation) how is he supposed to know?? 

don't forget that, as was mentioned in the other thread about this issue, the people on the other side of the counter *are* human beings, who make mistakes just like you. 

as for it not being "substantial" enough of a gesture...what were you expecting? flowers and a serenade? i mean its not like he actually went and spent the thousand bucks...the manager acknowledging that there was an error and apologizing by phone and then in an email, which he had to have known would get cut n pasted to the board, seems like enough of a gesture to me. 

its hard to justify making some sort of restitution when there was no *actual* liability to the injured at all...dig?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

ps- id agree that this thread kind of stinks a little

new member signs up, creates post trashing carbon, asks for hear other's experiences and then vanishes...according to his profile he hasn't had any activity since 4:55pm yesterday when he made that post..

looks a little fishy if you ask me


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

broad said:


> if a part time tech isnt included on the AASP service news emails, and no one tells him about the REP (hypothetical situation) how is he supposed to know??


Even with your hypothetical assertion it would be clear that there are problems in the service dep't's processes. The "I didn't know" excuse just doesn't cut it.



> its hard to justify making some sort of restitution when there was no *actual* liability to the injured at all...dig?


True and I agree, but it's often cheaper to retain a customer even with a token gesture rather than trying to get one back after a problem or worse, after a series of problems. Every business should know the power of "word of mouth" and customer good will. The Mac community is small and close knit, word travels fast, any business that ignores this will lose a lot of potential revenue. If I was that manager I'd call or email rgray and say: "Look, we screwed up. Our fault, sorry for the inconvenience. We have now did this and this to ensure it never happens again and we'll give you a $100 gift card for the store."

A small gesture, but I'll bet it would have gone over better than "ah yeah...we "miscommunicated".


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

broad said:


> its hard to justify making some sort of restitution when there was no *actual* liability to the injured at all...dig?


"Restitution" of any kind certainly didn't come to mind when I posted - where did you get that.
I didn't really want to comment any more on the old thread, but the way I read it was:
1. Customer brings in laptop with hinges that have failed so that the screen no longer stays open.
2. Customer has Applecare
3. Carbon tech somehow decides that if one hinge had been defective it would have been covered under Applecare but because both are defective, it must be misuse - ie not covered.
4. Customer asks how much to repair
5. Carbon tech: About $1000.-

I really fail to see how 'miscommunication' could have happened based on what I read here on ehMac about that situation. The laptop was right there for the tech to look at, so there was no miscommunication as to what was actually wrong. 
Maybe 'miscommunication' within Carbon where the tech wasn't aware of the Apple communique about the hinge problem - but what authority does the tech have to decide - one hinge defective is covered under Applecare, both hinges no.

No on the other hand, I can see ' miscommunication' being a reasonable explanation of what went wrong with the ipad that was supposed to be there and then wasn't - not just once but several times - three times according to the OP.


----------



## phillymuscles (Aug 10, 2010)

My apologies in the delayed response. I live in Scarborough, and work during the day leaving me with little time to reply. I have in fact forwarded my contact information to the Mayor at EhMAC, and was glad to see he immedietely replied telling me that my info has been passed alot to the CEO at Carbon Computing. I have no doubt that EhMAC.CA has amazing service, and i do really appreciate the quick response, as well as all the additional information he has provided throughout this thread.

I work in Web & Online Services in the media/advertising industry which is driven by our clients satisfaction. looking at this from the outside in, if I would have given a client wrong information 3 times, regardless of the system being used or what I thought was right at the time, our company would have made it right as would I. Being a Canadian company who does a fair share of business in the States, Being the best at what we do is EXTREMELY important especially since we are competing solely with U.S. companies who are located in many of our clients cities. Giving their work and support to a Canadian company goes a long way in proving our worth. I guess I have come to expect the same level of service with companies I deal with. Obviously, by the 3rd time i went down there to find out my order wasnt there, I was a bit upset. Instead of getting a heart felt apology from the person who made the mistake, I sort of got a snobby "Well all I can do is apologize" answer. If I was in that position, I would have personally saw this problem through, and being this was the 3rd time this happened, I would have taken it upon myself to make this right. Yes,

I could have gone to the Apple Store which I am now regretting I didnt, but I work down the block, and generally like to give my business to the smaller fish. The prices are compareable, its walking distance from work (wasnt planning on having to walk down there this many time under false impressions) and I have found in the past, that the smaller companies usually value business. I also paid in advance. ($1,100 for the Ipad+periphials) In this case, and from what I have read in this post, I feel that I would probably gotten my ipad by now, and received better service by going to the Eaton Center. Its been a week, and I am going to give it till tomorrow. Hopefully this will be made right. If it is not, I will follow up with another post tomorrow. 

Being that I am in a technologly driven business/industry, and right down the block, I do feel I am in a position to influence my coworkers (100+) in their decision as to where to purchase future Apple products. I am sure we leaving for 10 minutes to pick up my ipad only to come back empty handed and pissed has already influenced everyone in my dept. and others I have spoken with. Since I offered to go to another one of their stores that had it in stock last week, or pay for shipping to have it sent to me or this store, only getting shot down (apparently they cant transfer orders) I feel its time for them to make this right by me. 

I do appreciate all the feedback I have received so far, and really appreciate Ehmac.ca getting back to me so quick. If only Carbon Computing had the same policies on satisfaction, I would be alot happier right now, and posting a completely different followup. I am about to call right now and see where they stand with my order......

Philip Goldberg


----------



## phillymuscles (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok, So.... I have my Ipad!! I am extremely satisfied with the resolution. Like I had mentioned previously, I had forwarded on my contact information to ehmac.ca who then forwarded it on to their COO at the Queen St. location. Upon calling for a status on my order, I was immediately transferred to their COO who first off, started off by apologizing for all the inconveniences I have been having. A great way to start off, and it was sincere. He went on to explain that they currently switched to a new system which does have a bit of a learning curve. This is completely understandable. I have moved around between multiple systems, and it always takes time to learn, and you usually make a few mistakes before all the kinks are ironed out. These mistakes should never make the customer pay and I was given a $50 iTunes gift card for the inconveniece. That went a long way in making me happy. 

He was in fact able to track down an iPad for me by the time I called, no more than 2 hours after I forwarded my contact information. I was also given the option of coming down to pick it up, or having it delivered to my place of employement. This further reinforced the fact that they wanted to ensure I was satisfied as a customer, and that my issue was truly being followed through to a satisfactory resolution. 

I now have my iPad as well as all my periphials and am satisfied as a customer. I feel that all my issues were recognized and I feel they will take steps to make sure the same mistakes are not repeated. In the odd case this does happen to someone else, I am confident they will take the proper steps to rectify those mistakes. Walking back into my dept. with my iPad in hand, as well being able to tell my co-workers who followed along with the issues I have been having, that everything was remedied to my satisfaction. In the end, Carbon Computing went the extra mile to make sure I was satified and the gift card just hit that fact home and made me a really happy customer. 

I also have to say that by the COO coming to me as I walked in showed that they were really on top of this, and wanted me to walk out of the store with a smile on my face. Thanks Carbon Computing!!

Philip Goldberg


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

broad said:


> new member signs up, creates post trashing carbon, asks for hear other's experiences and then vanishes...according to his profile he hasn't had any activity since 4:55pm yesterday when he made that post..
> 
> looks a little fishy if you ask me


Not all of us have the time to spend on the internet that we'd like, due to jobs, Xbox 360 game time, life, etc...

I'm lucky if I stop by here once a day.


And it's good to hear a good ending to the story.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Thanks for the followup, glad things worked out.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

:clap: Glad to hear it all worked out in the end.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Philip, 

out of your busy schedule I'm glad things worked out for you and you had the time to post both your updates. This helps the rest of us, including the small guys like me that don't purchase $1K on a quick moment like you do. 

Either way we ALL want our counterparts and users within the Mac community to be happy with their purchasing experiences and use experiences.

Ehmac wins & the customer wins again.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Now can someone change the title of the thread to "Carbon Computing DOESN'T blow!" ?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Good read. All I can say is that I wish we had an Apple reseller within a days drive. More like 3.


----------



## dhalver_xeno (Oct 11, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Also, Carbon accepts trade-ins as well, so customers can upgrade... All of this on one stop.


Just so the powers that be are aware.... I emailed about a week ago for a quote on trading in my Mac Pro and 30" towards a new Mac Pro and 2x27" displays and never heard anything back.


----------

